
When we ban begging we take away the first amendment rights of the poor - pavornyoh
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/26/when-we-ban-begging-we-take-away-the-first-amendment-rights-of-the-poor
======
Camillo
When we ban stalking we take away the first amendment rights of jilted lovers.
When we ban playing loud music at 4 AM we take away the first amendment rights
of jerks. When we ban plastering every square inch of a city with ads (to say
nothing of banning billboards entirely), we take away the first amendment
rights of business owners. When we ban vandalism we take away the first
amendment rights of vandals.

Any limitation on any act that has a component of communication (which is to
say, almost any act at all) can be framed as a violation of the first
amendment.

In my opinion, "I need 'bout tree fiddy" ranks below spray-painting a dick on
a wall in terms of contributing to the free exchange of ideas.

------
JoeAltmaier
Straw man. They showcase mothers begging for diaper money after a national
disaster. But the bans are for all those healthy-looking guys that hang out
downtown and accost strangers.

~~~
dpark
What's the name for the fallacy where you ignore the broader point in favor of
nitpicking some minor piece of the argument?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Bikeshedding?

------
hga
Maybe people ought to think about how willing they are to abridge commercial
speech?

